# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How long does it take to get authorised to post?

## TheTaxMan

My wife finaly joined the forum, she registered about 20 hours ago, clicked the activation link on her email but still cant post? And if i click her name it to view profile it says i have no permission

Her username is TheTaxLady

Any help appreciated
Thanks

----------


## *Admin*

I took care of this for her... Enjoy!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thank you admin

----------

